
WHO alarm re: new coronavirus cases in France&UK without travel history to China - bookofjoe
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/10/coronavirus-cases-outside-china-could-be-the-spark-that-becomes-bigger-fire-who.html
======
aphextim
>World Health Organization officials are concerned about new coronavirus cases
confirmed in France and the U.K. that were transmitted without any travel
history to China.

>Five British citizens contracted the virus in the French Alpine town of
Contamines-Montjoie, health authorities said Sunday. On Monday, the U.K. said
it confirmed new cases linked to a British man who went a conference in
Singapore.

Literally the next paragraph they say that they were linked to a British man
who traveled to Singapore, such poor reporting from cnbc to make it seem
otherwise.

~~~
masonic
It's literally correct, unless China annexed Singapore.

